# Went to the beach alone



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

It was over 30oC today and I really wanted to go for a swim somewhere. In the last 8 years today was probably the second time I've been to the beach. I didn't want to have to be alone there, but by going alone I feel I've accomplished more.

I actually scoped it out first and took a walk there, checking out who was on the beach, and where I could set up. It gave me enough confidence to go home and grab my stuff.

For some reason I was worried about rocking up in just my shorts and towel and stuff and setting up on the sand, and then going out into the water, especially with so many people around. I told myself I had to do it, and I even wrote in my journal that I was going to go swimming, and that I had to come back and write how it went (in an attempt to trap myself into going).
Once I was set up and ready to leave the house my anxiety went down quite a bit. I knew that I was going to do it and there was no reason to turn back so I just accepted it and relaxed. It turned out to be very enjoyable. There were plenty of nice looking girls around and people just pretty much minding their own business. I loved just lying there on the sand reading and my only regret is I didn't bring my headphones.

Just another one of the many fears that you build up in your head, that really turn out to be nothing.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> It was over 30oC today and I really wanted to go for a swim somewhere. In the last 8 years today was probably the second time I've been to the beach. I didn't want to have to be alone there, but by going alone I feel I've accomplished more.
> 
> I actually scoped it out first and took a walk there, checking out who was on the beach, and where I could set up. It gave me enough confidence to go home and grab my stuff.
> 
> ...


hey man that's awesome. Where in Sydney do you live? it was so hot today, like 33 degrees.

I'd find it hard to go to the beach alone, esp like going into the water I'd be paranoid about my stuff. It would be relaxing though, hope you had fun!


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm on the Northern beaches, not far from Manly. I left my phone and wallet on the sand but felt pretty safe leaving it there. Totally worth it.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> I'm on the Northern beaches, not far from Manly. I left my phone and wallet on the sand but felt pretty safe leaving it there. Totally worth it.


That's the only thing stopping me really, there's always a risk if someone takes off with your possessions and your in the water and don't notice it.

But good on you. You live so close to the beach u lucky so and so!


----------

